
Study: Eating hot chili peppers linked to decreased mortality - Mz
http://www.upi.com/Health_News/2017/01/13/Eating-hot-chili-peppers-linked-to-decreased-mortality-Study/7841484331022/
======
astrodust
What doesn't kill you makes you stronger?

I've been tangling with ghost and scorpion peppers lately and even for someone
who likes hot food those things will wreck you. They're in the 1,000,000+
Scoville range and make Frank's Red Hot taste like salad dressing by
comparison.

Does the heat matter, or is it just a property of the peppers themselves?

~~~
dllthomas
Wasn't there recently a link between actual heat (saunas &c) and decreased
mortality? I wonder whether there's any connection.

~~~
astrodust
That could mean a link between sweating and longevity, which would also
explain exercise...

Causality not necessarily the case here.

~~~
Mz
I use hot peppers as an antibiotic substitute. When sicker, I go for hotter
things, like habanero.

If by _wreck you_ , you mean they will cause gastro distress, it is because
they kill gut bacteria as well as other bacteria.

Capsaicin causes sweating and feels hot by forcing a cell channel open at
abnormally low temperatures. This channel normally only opens when you
genuinely are too hot.

So, the other reason I eat hot peppers is as a biohack to force my body to
dump fluids. I have a genetic disorder that impairs the function of a
different cell channel. People with my condition are prone to belly bloat,
which I have pretty badly -- but not nearly as badly as I did before I began
consuming hot peppers a few years ago.

My belly continues to shrink. The shrinkage correlates to overall improved
functionality. I don't care if the belly bloat is merely a symptom of illness
or a cause of illness or a little bit of each, I want it gone. I feel strongly
that when it is gone, I will function much closer to normal. I don't give a
rat's ass if that is because I need to fix things to get rid of it or if I
need to get rid of it to fix things. Ongoing progress in reducing the belly
bloat serves as an excellent benchmark for general progress.

I did discuss this with a guy with a phd in chemistry and some past a guy with
a phd in biology to understand what was going on with my defective body when I
accidentally discovered that hot peppers helped me a surprising amount and
googling was failing to get me meaningful, useful information. So contrary to
popular opinion, this is not just some former homemaker talking out her ass. I
also read medical records as part of my job for over five years, etc.

------
Dowwie
Carolina reapers have given me great longevity

